# Losing another Good SEAL



## LibraryLady (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP Sailor  It's always hard when we lose them, no matter how.

LL



> Navy Identifies SEAL Killed in BASE Jump
> July 19, 2010
> Virginian-Pilot
> 
> ...



http://www.military.com/news/articl...-killed-in-base-jump.html?ESRC=topstories.RSS


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2010)

May he rest in peace knowing his service was appreciated.
Sincere condolences to his wife and parents.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP. Thank you for your service and condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest well Brother!!


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## formerBrat (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP SEAL


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP Warrior.     My prayers go out to his wife and those he left behind.   Such a tragic situation.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Terrible.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace Warrior.  Shipmate you will never be forgotten!


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP bro


----------



## Muppet (Jul 20, 2010)

Rest easy SEAL.

F.M.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP SEAL!


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 20, 2010)

R I P


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very sad...

May he rest in peace.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP Warrior.  You went out doing something you loved...


----------



## car (Jul 20, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP Brother.....


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 21, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## tova (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

